# Razer Blade 14 (2013 Edition) Battery Issues



## Azerus99 (May 17, 2015)

So I bought my 2013 Razer Blade last year, and it ran fine. I didn't update it to Windows 8.1, and it has been working fine. However, recently, I noticed that my Blade was having some pretty severe battery self discharge. I left it at about 30% and shut the PC down, and when I turned it on again to do some work the next day, the battery was fully drained. Now, the batter indicator is broken. Why? It's been stuck at 100%. I've printed some documents, and did about 30 minutes of light gaming (which usually drains the battery by a little) and so far, the battery has not gone down at all. Even as I'm at full brightness too. It seems like my battery is severely damaged, and since my warranty has expired, I don't think sending it back to Razer would help much, especially when I need it for school work and all. I did do some research on repairing the damn thing in Singapore (which is where I live), but it costs about $200-300. About 80% of it goes into labor costs. It seems like I have to obtain a replacement battery too (which is expensive as well). Anyway, is there anything I can do, software wise, to fix the indicator? It just went down to 99% after typing the paragraph above, stating that I have about 3 hours left on battery life. Well, I know my battery is busted, since it's self discharging, but is the indicator not working as well?


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome to the TSG Forums.... 

Your computer uses a lithium-ion polymer battery. As with all Li-ion batteries there are safety issues associated with LiPo batteries - some of which can result in catastrophic failure, including fire and in some very rare cases an explosion.

If you believe that the battery is faulty then should you stop using the computer and either remove the battery or allow it to discharge completely.

It would also not serve any purpose to simply replace the battery because you do not know the cause of the problem. 

I suggest that you should seek professional advice of someone who has the equipment and experience to correctly diagnose the problem. This really is a prime example of where a little knowledge could be very dangerous. I believe that without physically subjecting the computer to hands-on testing it is near to impossible to accurately diagnose the problem.

T.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not an uncommon problem it appears
http://forum.notebookreview.com/thr...er-despite-being-plugged-into-charger.766079/

may not be directly related to your symptoms, but it appears from the link and others I have read, that the Razer Blade runs so hot that there is frequently reported problems with the charging connections to the Built-in 70Wh rechargeable lithium-ion
polymer battery


----------

